# Метод Поль Брега



## skyrish (31 Июл 2011)

Есть замечательная книга Поль Брега:
Позвоночник - ключ к здоровью
В наше время заболевания позвоночника стали общей проблемой. Но именно от состояния позвоночника зависит физическая выносливость, столь необходимая в нашей напряженной жизни, а ненормальное состояние позвоночника, в свою очередь, является причиной многих болезней. Как избежать заболеваний спины? Как избавиться от них?
В этой книге вы найдете советы знаменитого доктора П.Брэгга, сохранившего юношескую подвижность в 90 лет и рекомендации известного ортопеда Р.Нордемара, упражнения йоги и старинные народные методы лечения остеохондроза, освоение которых поможет вам самим "омолодить" свой позвоночник - ведь наша жизнь становится все жестче, здоровье все дороже и расхожая формула: "Спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих" - обретает буквальный смысл


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Авг 2011)

Глупости все это..


----------



## Udivit (1 Ноя 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Глупости все это..


 Глупости что? Конкретизируйте, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Ноя 2011)

Приехали журналисты в село старожилов.
Им навстречу старичок.
Вы курите? Нет. Пьете? Нет. Зарядку делаете? Конечно. А лет вам сколько? 80.
Идут дальше, навстречу ещё старее.
Вы курите? Нет. Пьете? Нет. Зарядку делаете? Конечно. А лет вам сколько? 90.
Идут дальше, навстречу ещё старее. Ну думают, этому точно 100 лет.
Вы курите? Да, дайте закурить? Пьете? Да, наливайте. Зарядку делаете? Я, что на дурака похож. А лет-то вам сколько? Да 45 пошел....

Проблема не в том, какой системой заниматься, а в том, что бы заниматься!


----------



## abelar (1 Ноя 2011)




----------



## gudkov (1 Ноя 2011)

Очередная чушь, попытка выдать совершенно естественные вещи, за достижения своих или еще каких то методик, "старинных народных методов", йоги и т.п. И ежу понятно, что человек ведущий активный образ жизни, занимающийся спортом (умеренно, не как тяжелоатлеты), имеет больше шансов к 90 годам обходиться без трости, чем тот, что полжизни провел сидя в кресле за бутылкой пива с чипсами. Только причем тут какие бы то нибыло книжки, разве что попытка навариться на и так всем известной и прописной истине, что активный образ жизни это хорошо, а неактивный плохо))))  Потому согласен с доктором Ступиным, если пьешь, куришь и не двигаешься, тебе и никакие книжки не помогут, а если ведешь активный и здоровый образ жизни, то никаких книжек тебе и подавно не требуется.


----------



## gudkov (1 Ноя 2011)

Ну так правильно, пожизненный дефицит полноценных белков + идиотизм типа клизм, "чисток" печени и т.п. Сделали из нее раннюю старуху. Такие фанатичные веганы вообще малоадекватные люди. Я читал както их форум, у них зубы выпадают от недостатка полноценного белка, а они считают, что это организм "очищается"))) И считают сколько много кальция в семенах кунжута, и как мало в молоке, не вдаваясь даже в то, в каком виде находится кальций, там и там, и каков процент его биодоступности, из того и другого продукта)))


----------



## Udivit (2 Ноя 2011)

Отличные фото. Похоже нужно начинать пить, курить, ругаться матом...где Вы такие берете?


gudkov написал(а):


> Очередная чушь, попытка выдать совершенно естественные вещи, за достижения своих или еще каких то методик, "старинных народных методов", йоги и т.п. И ежу понятно, что человек ведущий активный образ жизни, занимающийся спортом (умеренно, не как тяжелоатлеты), имеет больше шансов к 90 годам обходиться без трости, чем тот, что полжизни провел сидя в кресле за бутылкой пива с чипсами. Только причем тут какие бы то нибыло книжки, разве что попытка навариться на и так всем известной и прописной истине, что активный образ жизни это хорошо, а неактивный плохо)))) Потому согласен с доктором Ступиным, если пьешь, куришь и не двигаешься, тебе и никакие книжки не помогут, а если ведешь активный и здоровый образ жизни, то никаких книжек тебе и подавно не требуется.


 Вы, очевидно, родились таким умным, Вам книжки ненужны. А мне, например, добрые советы умных и опытных людей помогают учиться жить правильно. Поль Брегг прославился не только тем, что дожил до 90 лет и умер катаясь на серфинге, он и жил так, что далеко не все спортсмены могли повторить то, что он делал. Например, его известный переход через пустыню, с группой спортсменов, часть из которых отказалась идти на половине пути, часть группы добралась до места вместе с ним, а обратно он шел в одиночку. Ему было 60 лет. У кого учиться, если не у таких людей?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Проблема не в том, какой системой заниматься, а в том, что бы заниматься!


Разве всё равно чем заниматься? Хороших систем много, но бывают и не хорошие, которые вредны и опасны.


----------



## gudkov (2 Ноя 2011)

Хватит чушь пороть. Вот почитай например хотя бы это:
http://forum.vosnet.ru/archive/index.php/t-37007-p-2.html

И что каждому из них писать свою книжку - "Как я одной рукой поднимал 100 кг. до 70 лет"?)))))))))) Может еще предложишь и у таких людей учиться, вот только среднестатистический человек и половины такой силы не достигнет, а здоровье свое включая спину угробит вполне. Тоже самое и с Брегом, если он там в 90 лет на чем-то катался и бродил по пустыням, совершенно не означает, что это нужно делать остальным, просто от природы дана ему была такая физ. форма, как и людям по ссылке и ничего более. Поэтому и книжки эти бред неприменимый к простому человеку.


----------



## Udivit (2 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Хватит чушь пороть. Вот почитай например хотя бы это:
> http://forum.vosnet.ru/archive/index.php/t-37007-p-2.html
> 
> И что каждому из них писать свою книжку - "Как я одной рукой поднимал 100 кг. до 70 лет"?)))))))))) Может еще предложишь и у таких людей учиться, вот только среднестатистический человек и половины такой силы не достигнет, а здоровье свое включая спину угробит вполне. Тоже самое и с Брегом, если он там в 90 лет на чем-то катался и бродил по пустыням, совершенно не означает, что это нужно делать остальным, просто от природы дана ему была такая физ. форма, как и людям по ссылке и ничего более. Поэтому и книжки эти бред неприменимый к простому человеку.


Во первых выражение "пороть чушь" оскорбительно. По моему я подобного в отношении Вас пока не допускал. Попрошу сдерживать свои эмоции. Нас может и дети читают
Во вторых похоже Вы вообще не знаете о ком пишете. Потрудились бы хотя бы немного разузнать о человеке, о котором рассуждать берётесь.
 Хотя если читать для Вас обременительно, то скажу что этот человек не обладал сильным здоровьем, а наоборот был смертельно болен, и болезнь свою победил и других научил.


----------



## гармония тела (2 Ноя 2011)

abelar написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 10173


АТАС!!!!!!


----------



## gudkov (3 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Хотя если читать для Вас обременительно, то скажу что этот человек не обладал сильным здоровьем, а наоборот был смертельно болен, и болезнь свою победил и других научил.



Я так понимаю, вы личный автобиограф Брегга?))) Наверное с самых его пеленок наблюдали за его здоровьем, чем он там был болен и как побеждал болезни?))) И по пустыне вместе с ним бродили, и на доске катались?))) Правда его бедняго волной и накрыло, нечего на старости лет дурью маятся но не в том суть)))) Я вот тоже 2 года наза весил 60 кило, а счас 80, мне наверное тожестоит книжку написать  - "Как я набрал массу")))) Хватит уже превозносить тут самоназначенных гуру, писателей книжек. Я могу повторить, если он там и бродил по пустне в 60 лет, и на доске катался в 90, то это исключительно генетические особенности его организма, типа позвоночный канал и фораминальные отверстия широкие, вот и не бродил в 90 лет с клюкой. Таких стариков хватает и без книжек, ктото и в 50 лет уже с костылем, а ктото и в 80 лет бегает как в 20 (так называемые бодрые старички). Для сравнения можно привести того же Дикуля, его организм смог восстановится после травмы, а другой даже полностьюповторяя его усилия так и остался бы калекой на всю жизнь.
Так что хватит, тут форум доказательной медицины, а не секта поклонников разного рода гуру.


----------



## гармония тела (3 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Я так понимаю, вы личный автобиограф Брегга?)))Я могу повторить, если он там и бродил по пустне в 60 лет, и на доске катался в 90, то это исключительно генетические особенности его организма, типа позвоночный канал и фораминальные отверстия широкие, вот и не бродил в 90 лет с клюкой. .
> Так что хватит, тут форум доказательной медицины, а не секта поклонников разного рода гуру.


Гудков!! Вы - чудо!! Так и влюбиться не долго!!))


----------



## Udivit (3 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Я так понимаю, вы личный автобиограф Брегга?)))


Вы не правильно понимаете. Информация в открытом доступе, всегда можно прочитать.


gudkov написал(а):


> Я вот тоже 2 года наза весил 60 кило, а счас 80, мне наверное тожестоит книжку написать - "Как я набрал массу"))))


Если это единственное Ваше достижение, то будет сложно найти издательство, которое напечатает Ваш труд.


gudkov написал(а):


> то это исключительно генетические особенности его организма, типа позвоночный канал и фораминальные отверстия широкие.


 Однако, Вы быстро разобрались.
Я восхищен!!!


gudkov написал(а):


> Так что хватит, тут форум доказательной медицины.


 Так доказывайте с медицинской точки зрения, что вам мешает? Вы в эту тему, наверное, случайно зашли... Тут о методе Брегга заглавие, а если повнимательнее прочитать то и общая тема раздела называется "Разное".


gudkov написал(а):


> а не секта поклонников разного рода гуру.


Слава Богу, а то я уж начал сомневаться иногда, здравые ли люди мне отвечают....


----------



## гармония тела (3 Ноя 2011)

Udivit написал(а):


> Слава Богу, а то я уж начал сомневаться иногда, здравые ли люди мне отвечают....


товарищи, хватит...спорить.. у каждого своя точка зрения))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2011)

Точка зрения у всех в этой теме одна-Надо заниматься!
Вторая точка - Чем заниматься, и тут как раз и нужно разнообразие которое могло бы заинтересовать как можно больше людей.
Это как машина, главное ЕХАТЬ, а на чем, на чем нравиться и на что денег хватает.

При таком раскладе мне Ваш посыл нравится:

ЛЮДИ!!! Занимайтесь.

Я выбрал Поля Брега потому что:
-несложно
-интересно
-эмоционально
-безденежно
-привлекательно
-для мой конституции эффективно
-для моего обмена веществ не напряжно
-возникает чувство вовлеченности во что-то большое и нужное.

А посыл-Занимайтесь по Брегу и вас вырастут крылья, не воспринимается как норма.
Просто в нашей стране лозунгов, в лозунги уже не верят!


----------



## гармония тела (3 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Просто в нашей стране лозунгов, в лозунги уже не верят!


Мда... точно сказано.. Вот уж действительно в точку..


----------



## gudkov (3 Ноя 2011)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Точка зрения у всех в этой теме одна-Надо заниматься!
> 
> А посыл-Занимайтесь по Брегу и вас вырастут крылья, не воспринимается как норма.



Конечно надо заниматься, про что и писал выше, но без фанатения на "светлые образы" каких то гуру, бродивших по пустыне в 60 лет и серфивших в 90 (за этим занятием он кстати и помер). Так что автор темы именно посыл второго типа тут и пытается озвучить))) А то что у Брега могли быть свои особенности благодаря которым он в 90 лет более менее передвигал ноги, даже и не задумывается))) Как и не понимает, что человек изначально уступающий Бреггу в этих особенностях все его рекорды никогда не повторит, даже если книжку его зачитает до дыр + может еще и навредить себе, как мужчина в теме про грыжи, который "коленом ухо доставал"... Я даже пример привел с "природными" силачами, выдерживающими нагрузки от которых обычный человек пополам сломается, намекнул как бы, что каждому свое))) Но автор темы продолжает свое, есть такие люди, любят на когото фапать (пардон за сленг), ну и бог с ним)))


----------



## гармония тела (3 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Как и не понимает, что человек изначально уступающий Бреггу в этих особенностях все его рекорды никогда не повторит, даже если книжку его зачитает до дыр + может еще и навредить себе, как мужчина в теме про грыжи, который "коленом ухо доставал"...


уставший от болезни и отчаявшийся человек действительно на многое ведется..)))


----------



## Udivit (3 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Так что автор темы именно посыл второго типа тут и пытается озвучить)))  Но автор темы продолжает свое, есть такие люди, любят на когото фапать (пардон за сленг), ну и бог с ним)))


 Я не автор темы...Однако знаю хорошо историю Брегга и знаю лично людей по его системе занимающихся. И сам его советы в своей жизни применяю и доволен результатом.
Я ни кого не призываю по пустыням ходить, это тут не обсуждается. Но для здравых людей будет интересно прочитать опыт человека, посвятившему свою жизнь изучению работы организма человека и добившийся на этом поприще серьёзных успехов.


----------

